# XOSPHERE 2 – A Creative Atmosphere Engine by Sample Logic Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Oct 30, 2018)

*XOSPHERE 2 – A Creative Atmosphere Engine by Sample Logic Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10...ive-atmosphere-engine-by-sample-logic-review/

*XOSPHERE 2 by Sample Logic Review*
XOSPHERE 2(Affiliate Link) by Sample Logic includes over 2,000 inspiring ready-made soundscapes presets derived from content curated by leading sound design and virtual instrument companies. The result is a momentous achievement for Kontakt and for atmosphere creation. 

*Installation*
After you obtained the library you receive a code that you can use in the Contiuata tool to easily download and unpack the library.

If you run into the issue where your XOSPHERE 2 screen looks funny after installation (happened to me) after downloading and launching the library please follow the instructions below.






Issue not showing a full UI
To address the issue shown above you need to look inside the XOSPHERE 2 folder for a folder called “Presets – Xosphere 2” and copy it to the following folder(s):
For Kontakt 5: user/documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt 5
For Kontakt 6: user/documents/Native Instruments/Kontakt

If you did apply the correct fix your interface should look like the one below.





XOSPHERE 2 Issue Addressed
XOSPHERE 2 requires the full retail version of Kontakt, version 5.8.1 or higher (I do not work in the free Kontakt Player).

*Sound*
XOSPHERE 2 is according to Sample Logic’s their largest collaboration which resulted in a library to produce unique atmospheres. XOSPHERE 2 is an immense sound sculpting virtual instrument.

What makes this library so special is the collaboration across different teams who are specializing in creating leading sounds. For the content Sample Logic, combined their sounds with leading companies like SOUNDIRON, LOOPMASTERS, AUDIO MODERN, SAMPLETRAXX, and BLACK OCTOPUS.

Read the full review here:
*XOSPHERE 2 – A Creative Atmosphere Engine by Sample Logic Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/10...ive-atmosphere-engine-by-sample-logic-review/


----------

